# Merkwürdige Steam Spiele-Updates



## GxGamer (14. April 2016)

*Merkwürdige Steam Spiele-Updates*

Moin,

bei mir lädt Steam gerade Updates für 52 Spiele herunter. Gestern sollten es noch 82 sein welche alle diese 0-Byte-Downloads waren.
Nun lädt er jedoch für jedes Spiel gewaltige Datenmengen herunter. Kurios dabei finde ich das die meisten Updates die gleiche Größe von 114,3 MB haben.

Ich hab dazu im Netz nichts gefunden, hat noch jemand dieses Verhalten festgestellt oder eine Erklärung dafür?


----------



## L4D2K (14. April 2016)

*AW: Merkwürdige Steam Spiele-Updates*

Bei mir haben auch die meisten Instalierten Spiele ein update von 0 Bytes  gedownloaded.

Connection lost then randomly all games need an update. :: Help and Tips

Scheinen aber mehrere das Problem zu haben.


----------



## GxGamer (14. April 2016)

*AW: Merkwürdige Steam Spiele-Updates*

Oh okay, danke. Da hab ich wohl die falschen Suchbegriffe verwendet.
Alle dasselbe Problem. Manche Spiele 0 und manche mit mehreren hundert MB. Und scheinbar bin ich mit "nur" 52 Spielen noch gut weggekommen. WTF


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. April 2016)

*AW: Merkwürdige Steam Spiele-Updates*

Habe das Problem nicht, war in den letzten Tagen aber nur kurz online... Heute abend nur 8 Games von 2563 die ein normales Update gefahren haben und alle mit unterschiedlichen Downloadmengen.


----------



## Shona (17. April 2016)

*AW: Merkwürdige Steam Spiele-Updates*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei mir lädt Steam gerade Updates für 52 Spiele herunter. Gestern sollten es noch 82 sein welche alle diese 0-Byte-Downloads waren.
> Nun lädt er jedoch für jedes Spiel gewaltige Datenmengen herunter. Kurios dabei finde ich das die meisten Updates die gleiche Größe von 114,3 MB haben.
> ...


Habe das seit Jahren und meist nach einem Steam Beta Update oder wenn ich Steam nicht beende sondern einfach nur den PC runterfahre.


----------

